# Lost My Sex Drive! Help me find it



## anewguy (Mar 26, 2016)

So I'm in week 13 of my 16 week cycle. Gains have been good. It's been a long week of shit at work and I'm tired but it doesn't explain why my sex drive is almost gone these past 4-5 days or so. I've been on 75mg of var for 6 days and .25 Adex since first pin. My sex drive was through the roof before this week. Like I couldn't walk without getting a chub. Now this sexy little coworker is hitting on me and I'm just sitting here swinging. Midnight to six; real quick.

Jokes aside, though... Does var cause this? It didn't cause it for me before. This is my second tren cycle but the first was 300mg this one is 450. No other tren sides this go around... I had the sweats and acne in first cycle but not this time. 

I have some cialis in liquid form but I'm not sure I want to touch it before my PCT. I'm scared of a dependency on that stuff. 

(Began 12/22)
Week 1 - 7: 
T/F 375mg Test cyp

Weeks 8-16(2/8 - 4/8)
M 250 cyp & 150 tren A
W 250 cyp & 150 tren A
F 250 cyp & 150 tren A

Weeks 13-17 (3/16- 4/18)
Add anavar 75mg /day

PCT starts on 4/22

clomid 50/50/50/50
nolva 40/40/20/20


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 26, 2016)

Could be the tren. Every time I tan tren I had different experiences with sides. Tren is a strong compound and can kill libido. How long u been on the tren? 13 weeks also?

Reread your post. Saw u posted how long on tren. Could be the tren brother.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 26, 2016)

Stick your cock in a shop vac with a stopwatch h handy. Once hard see how long it lasts.


----------



## cotton2012 (Mar 26, 2016)

Drostanolone will help find it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2016)

Herms avi.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2016)

Im confused is losing sex drive mean u cant get it up or u can get it up u just dont want to fuk


----------



## anewguy (Mar 26, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> Im confused is losing sex drive mean u cant get it up or u can get it up u just dont want to fuk



Lack of interest. Not normal for me..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Lack of interest. Not normal for me..



what if carmin electra wanted a titty fuk.u would say no?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 26, 2016)

on tren im always horny but it takes forever to bust a nut


----------



## anewguy (Mar 26, 2016)

I could really **** anything anytime bundy, it's not broke lol. It's just that I'm not even craving it lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 26, 2016)

It's the prolactin levels from the tren I bet, cabaser should fix that.


----------



## bvs (Mar 26, 2016)

Try caber 0.5mg mon and thurs


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 26, 2016)

Lost My Sex Drive! Help me find it <---- That's what she said :32 (19):


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Stick your cock in a shop vac with a stopwatch h handy. Once hard see how long it lasts.



lol. you do that too huh?


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 26, 2016)

T




<---------This= 8========D


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 26, 2016)

x2 on getting yer prolactin levels checked and starting caber if high.

On Cialis dependency, no physically you'll not lose blood flow to yer little soldier due to prolonged Cialis use. Psychologically you might find it hard (pun intended) to do the deed without it, but physically you've nothing to worry about.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 26, 2016)

y would you ever want to be with out it? I may change my name to Cialis4life


----------



## musclesandmetal (Mar 26, 2016)

Add mast. Mast makes everything better.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 26, 2016)

Ok well I have prami on hand but not caber. Had to be prepared..

Should I just start at .25 mg?


----------



## mickems (Mar 26, 2016)

musclesandmetal said:


> Add mast. Mast makes everything better.



lol, except your hair.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 27, 2016)

Bump for prami dosing. I started at like .125mg but this crap is 2mg/ml so dosing that little is tough. Also it expired a few months ago, but I figure it's probably ok


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 28, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Ok well I have prami on hand but not caber. Had to be prepared..
> 
> Should I just start at .25 mg?



Stay away from that shit bro. Shit will make you sick as shit and put me in bed for two days on a low dose. I think it was .25mg if I remember correctly but flush that shit and order some blood work. My guess it's too much AI but no way of telling till blood is done. Try skipping a day of taking your AI and take it eod


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 28, 2016)

Every time I have lost libido while on Tren it was due to my E levels being too low.  How often are you taking Adex?


----------



## anewguy (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm taking .25 mg ed.


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 28, 2016)

Stop it for three or four days then do that dose eod and see what happens


----------



## anewguy (Mar 28, 2016)

But I get the impression the issue isn't the adex.  This is the dose I normally run on less test than this.  Also I had sensitivity in my nipples earlier in this cycle so I'm scared to drop it lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 28, 2016)

caber/prami is needed i bet.  just have maybe 8/10 .5mg caber tabs on hand so when you run into issues like this you can try taking some to see if that fixes things.  

Otherwise you need to be 150% on top of your AI.  Which if you dont buy pharma, its tough.  

So moving forward, keep a small DA stash.  Buy a good, real AI......Esp for cycles like this.


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 28, 2016)

There is so many reasons and yes prolactin could be an issue but if you have been controlling estro then I don't think it would pose a problem. How is your blood pressure ?  It could be high bp that will also cause Ed. From a long cycle and especially with Tren and an oral this could very well be your problem. Be safe bro and get ya some blood work done. You can go threw private labs on the net and test all 55-65 bucks depending on which test you want to use. If you need help picking the right one pm me


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 29, 2016)

The only thing that brings back my sex drive while on is Prami, hcg or proviron. Or a hot new woman to hang with (or a half cute fat one).


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2016)

There is absolutely no need for prami. Get your blood work pulled.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2016)

Wait a second here. He's not saying he can't bang, he's saying he doesn't have much interest. He can bang if he wants to. There's something else here. Get your bloods done before anything. You might be having some personal issues going on in your life that's causing this. No need to explain, but if you have no problem if you wanted to....well...you know.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> There is absolutely no need for prami. Get your blood work pulled.



This is not true!

Lack of drive is a cause that high prolactin can cause.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Wait a second here. He's not saying he can't bang, he's saying he doesn't have much interest. He can bang if he wants to. There's something else here. Get your bloods done before anything. You might be having some personal issues going on in your life that's causing this. No need to explain, but if you have no problem if you wanted to....well...you know.



Or it's prolactin!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> There is absolutely no need for prami. Get your blood work pulled.





Seeker said:


> Wait a second here. He's not saying he can't bang, he's saying he doesn't have much interest. He can bang if he wants to. There's something else here. Get your bloods done before anything. You might be having some personal issues going on in your life that's causing this. No need to explain, but if you have no problem if you wanted to....well...you know.



I do agree on bloods telling the truth though!

High Prolactin is what causes Deca Dick and Tren Dick.

Most common theme on tren is it happens weeks down the road after having great drive.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2016)

He says he has no problem getting it up. He just doesn't want to. There's a difference. Deca dick it isn't getting up!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 29, 2016)

This happened to me on tren. Shit sucks! If I remember correctly I was horny as ****, I had the desire but It just wouldn't make the connection...or it would but he just deflated.... Cialis didn't even help much. I think I did a few things wrong cuz this was my first 19-nor cycle...I took too much armoasin which nuked my estrogen too low infear that I needed to keep it lower in order to prevent any prolactin--> progresterone spikes. I took too much tren! AND/OR I didn't use any any caber....I know there's still some bro-science out there about caber and it's true effects on sex drive while using 19-nors and prolactin/progesterone effects, keeping E2 low will prevent the release of prolactin or progesterone w.e....but I have to disagree, from personal experience caber works great. I ran a 400mg DECA cycle this winter for a while but this time I used caber 0.25 every 3 days and my sex drive has been through the roof...no issues at all on DECA. So idk...could be I respond better to deca, the dose was lower than tren but will be trying the caber this summer a long with tren to see if it really is making the difference.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2016)

Seeker said:


> He says he has no problem getting it up. He just doesn't want to. There's a difference. Deca dick it isn't getting up!



Could be prolactin still.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2016)

Haha could be.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> This is not true!
> 
> Lack of drive is a cause that high prolactin can cause.





SFGiants said:


> I do agree on bloods telling the truth though!
> 
> High Prolactin is what causes Deca Dick and Tren Dick.
> 
> Most common theme on tren is it happens weeks down the road after having great drive.



Prolactin can cause ED or loss of libido I agree but there is no evidence, no science, no blood work anywhere to show tren or deca raise prolactin. It's a common myth on the boards.


----------



## heady muscle (Mar 29, 2016)

http://www.jurology.com/article/S0022-5347(01)64123-5/abstract?cc=y=


----------



## gh0st (Mar 29, 2016)

bro u probably are having prolactin issues. grab some caber
.5 e3d and you will be rocking and rolling in no time


----------



## gh0st (Mar 29, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Prolactin can cause ED or loss of libido I agree but there is no evidence, no science, no blood work anywhere to show tren or deca raise prolactin. It's a common myth on the boards.



This is the first i have ever heard of this. I stay with caber ever time i run 19nor. take it steady when i run nandralones

so what causes deca dick if its not high prolactin?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Prolactin can cause ED or loss of libido I agree but there is no evidence, no science, no blood work anywhere to show tren or deca raise prolactin. It's a common myth on the boards.



It is not a myth!

People have been known to leak because of it!


----------



## BadBoys (Mar 29, 2016)

I found mine when I discovered the Tren/cilias combo  I killed that shit dry everyday and she told me damn I see now why you always said you would get ya a 20 year old if something every happens to us lol. I said I told ya you was wrong about I couldn't hang with a girl half my age and the bitch be lucky to make it a week with me  the wife calls it the energizer bunny cycle


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2016)

BadBoys said:


> I found mine when I discovered the Tren/cilias combo  I killed that shit dry everyday and she told me damn I see now why you always said you would get ya a 20 year old if something every happens to us lol. I said I told ya you was wrong about I couldn't hang with a girl half my age and the bitch be lucky to make it a week with me  the wife calls it the energizer bunny cycle



Welcome to SI!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2016)

gh0st said:


> This is the first i have ever heard of this. I stay with caber ever time i run 19nor. take it steady when i run nandralones
> 
> so what causes deca dick if its not high prolactin?



High E2. 

10char


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 29, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> It is not a myth!
> 
> People have been known to leak because of it!



No they haven't. No one has ever shown it to be from high prolactin caused by 19nors but elevated E2 along with gynecomastia or manual nipple stimulation can move some small amounts of fluid through the nipple though.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No they haven't. No one has ever shown it to be from high prolactin caused by 19nors but elevated E2 along with gynecomastia or manual nipple stimulation can move some small amounts of fluid through the nipple though.



BLAH BLAH BLAH Egghead lol!

All I know it always keep AI in check and for the last 8 years of running both when dick has an issue Cabaser fixes it. 

I'll stick with real life experience proved by myself and others over studies and stuff.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 29, 2016)

Will you 2  shut up already!!!!  Jesus give it a break.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Will you 2  shut up already!!!!  Jesus give it a break.



Why? We're not fighting and it's good to have 2 sides, real time use and theory.

Most with experience choose real time experience while the inexperienced uses studies and shit.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 29, 2016)

It's actually a good debate without fighting. Good points from both sides.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 29, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's actually a good debate without fighting. Good points from both sides.



Doc kicks the shit out of me in theory but I have the experience on my side so both are good to be heard.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 30, 2016)

Shut up and go lift sfg lol.  I was only teasing btw.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's actually a good debate without fighting. Good points from both sides.



You to secksrated lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Doc kicks the shit out of me in theory but I have the experience on my side so both are good to be heard.



I agree. Good to hear both sides.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> You to secksrated lol



I'm gonna go do some stiff leg deadlifts. Will u spot me from behind? Thanks.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Shut up and go lift sfg lol.  I was only teasing btw.



Bowled 6 games, just ate and on my way for bench night soon LOL!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 30, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH Egghead lol!
> 
> All I know it always keep AI in check and for the last 8 years of running both when dick has an issue Cabaser fixes it.
> 
> I'll stick with real life experience proved by myself and others over studies and stuff.



We were talking about prolactin. Why did you change it to limp pp talk lol? 

Cancer will fix a lot of limp dick issues whether or not they are prolactin related. It's just one thing your dopaminergic system does. And I've ran deca and tren, so I'm not speaking solely theory but also personal experience.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 30, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Bowled 6 games, just ate and on my way for bench night soon LOL!



You are old, who bowls thats not 80 years old??  Lmao don't pull a finger  bro

Unless for a kids pizza party.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm gonna go do some stiff leg deadlifts. Will u spot me from behind? Thanks.



Now you're speaking my language. Lololol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2016)

I was never good at bowling


----------



## anewguy (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. Because I had prami on hand I've been running it for for 3 days now at .125 mg. we will see how it turns out. I also have some cialis in case I need it. The way Y'all described being a monster for weeks and then falling off suddenly recently after this long on tren is spot on. I just hope this shit stops soon or I'll be dropping the cycle a week or two early... No big deal. The mirror almost makes it worth the lack of drive... Almost.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> We were talking about prolactin. Why did you change it to limp pp talk lol?
> 
> Cancer will fix a lot of limp dick issues whether or not they are prolactin related. It's just one thing your dopaminergic system does. And I've ran deca and tren, so I'm not speaking solely theory but also personal experience.



I thought everything was about PP on this board lol!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 30, 2016)

I lactated on sus and eq.... a-dex and vitamin b6 helped

I would also lose sex drive after a few weeks of tren.. however I wanted to drive into brick walls and then eat the bricks while I was on fire from the crash.

Tren turned me into a nut...grrrrr


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2016)

Yaya said:


> I lactated on sus and eq.... a-dex and vitamin b6 helped
> 
> I would also lose sex drive after a few weeks of tren.. however I wanted to drive into brick walls and then eat the bricks while I was on fire from the crash.
> 
> Tren turned me into a nut...grrrrr


thank god i never lactated before..I dont know how I would handle that


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 30, 2016)

I lactated a little bit on my first few deca cycles cus I didn't run an ai with them. Only if I squeezed the shit out of my nipple tho.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 30, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> I thought everything was about PP on this board lol!



Speaking of, don't share that PM of my noodz with POB. I don't want a ginger having naked photos of me....


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Speaking of, don't share that PM of my noodz with POB. I don't want a ginger having naked photos of me....



He likes it when I lactate from my PP!


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 30, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I lactated a little bit on my first few deca cycles cus I didn't run an ai with them. Only if I squeezed the shit out of my nipple tho.


Why the hell would you do that lol


----------



## anewguy (Apr 2, 2016)

Well just to report guys... I said to hell with it and the cialis has me back going again. I was messing with this new chick and I could barely bust... That was the final straw. So around 5mg daily for me please. 

Nipples are still sensitive especially in the mornings. I am wondering if I should jump the adex to .5mg per day. I'm only like a week away or so from finishing up with injections though.


----------



## anewguy (Apr 7, 2016)

So the sex drive is back and the sore nips are gone. I'm going to probably stop injections tonight though... Just a week early. I'm turning into an emotional little girl on this tren. I'll run the car until PCT starts in two weeks because I'm running Cyp. Question: should I just run the prami until the tren wears off or until I start PCT?


----------



## anewguy (Apr 8, 2016)

Love you guys too


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't use the prami


----------



## anewguy (Apr 8, 2016)

I am already on it.  And it helped.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 9, 2016)

anewguy said:


> I am already on it.  And it helped.



It's no surprise it helped but that means nothing. You're only masking the issue not taking care of it.


----------

